# Post scomparsi!

## ramiel

Ma perchè ogni volta che posto qualcosa dopo qualche ora scompare? Moeratore...dimmi qualcosa!

Avevo fatto un post un'ora fa su xten alsa e voip e ora è scomparso...ma che succede?

Ramiel

----------

## comio

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ma perchè ogni volta che posto qualcosa dopo qualche ora scompare? Moeratore...dimmi qualcosa!
> 
> Avevo fatto un post un'ora fa su xten alsa e voip e ora è scomparso...ma che succede?
> 
> Ramiel

 

è qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479557.html

è stato spostato nel subforum Forum di discussione italiano.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ma perchè ogni volta che posto qualcosa dopo qualche ora scompare? Moeratore...dimmi qualcosa!
> 
> Avevo fatto un post un'ora fa su xten alsa e voip e ora è scomparso...ma che succede?
> 
> Ramiel

 

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> La sezione principale del forum è riservata alle richieste di supporto e a topic tecnici strettamente legati a gentoo.
> 
> Per tutte le discussioni di più ampio respiro o per qualsiasi discussione inerente all'informatica e a GNU/*nix usate il Forum di discussione. 

 

Questo non é strettamente legato a gentoo quanto piuttosto a un suo particolare che fai di alsa.

Questo non é strettamente legato a gentoo quanto piuttosto a una cartella del tuo filesystem.

Questo non é strettamente legato a gentoo quanto piuttosto a unix e i suoi comandi

In generale quello che é legato a gentoo é la configurazione del sistema, emerge, eventuali configurazioni dei pacchetti (sopratutto se specifiche di gentoo come la roba che sta in /etc/conf.d/*).

Gli usi particolari di un determinato software, le richieste di commento su determinati applicativi e via dicendo andrebbeno nel forum di discussione.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ma perchè ogni volta che posto qualcosa dopo qualche ora scompare? Moeratore...dimmi qualcosa!
> 
> Avevo fatto un post un'ora fa su xten alsa e voip e ora è scomparso...ma che succede?
> 
> Ramiel

 

Fra poco sperisce anche questo !!!

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo non é strettamente legato a gentoo quanto piuttosto a una cartella del tuo filesystem.
> 
> 

 

Ahi ahi, moderatore!   :Wink:   Directory!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(scherzo, of course - e scusa l'intervento irriverente  :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Fra poco sperisce anche questo !!!

 

No... in compenso stavolta ne é sparito veramente uno per mio errore  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dovrebbero restutirmelo tra un pó.

----------

## makoomba

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In generale quello che é legato a gentoo é la configurazione del sistema, emerge, eventuali configurazioni dei pacchetti (sopratutto se specifiche di gentoo come la roba che sta in /etc/conf.d/*).
> 
> Gli usi particolari di un determinato software, le richieste di commento su determinati applicativi e via dicendo andrebbeno nel forum di discussione.

 

 :Shocked:  occa$$o, quindi non posso fare: "testa sposto, croce lascio" ?

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> (scherzo, of course - e scusa l'intervento irriverente  )

 

non siamo mica permalosi  :Wink: 

[promemoria]

Deus Ex: fa lo spiritoso, editare suoi post inserendo parolacce e creando così un pretesto per immediata richiesta ban  

[/promemoria]

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [promemoria]
> 
> Deus Ex: fa lo spiritoso, editare suoi post inserendo parolacce e creando così un pretesto per immediata richiesta ban  
> ...

 

Done   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma... ma....

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

straLOL ragazzi, mi avete fatto scompisciare   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Sparker

Comunque, ricordo che in alto a destra c'è un piccolo link: "leggi tutti i tuoi messaggi"...

----------

